# Durham/RTP (NC) fantasy game?



## bardbear (Dec 30, 2003)

Looking for other gamers in the Durham (NC) area.  I'm an experienced 1st/2nd edition D&D GM and player, but have never played/ran any 3.0/3.5 games and looking to test the waters.


----------



## cstyle (Dec 30, 2003)

*dm in NC*

I'm in Apex.  I'm looking to start a 3.0 game in february.  Shoot me an email, and we can discuss it.


----------



## Narfellus (Dec 31, 2003)

*durham players*

hi bardbear.  I've gamed on and off since 1st/2nd edition, we made the transition to 3rd and have tinkered with 3.5. It's ok. We recently lost a bunch of players and haven't played much the past months. Getting ready to run a full fledged Midnight dark fantasy campaign starting at 3rd level. shoot me an email at narfellus@yahoo.com if interested. 

jason




			
				bardbear said:
			
		

> Looking for other gamers in the Durham (NC) area.  I'm an experienced 1st/2nd edition D&D GM and player, but have never played/ran any 3.0/3.5 games and looking to test the waters.


----------



## cstyle (Jan 25, 2004)

BardBear,

I never got a response from you at my EnWorld registered email, but I have spam filtering turned all the way up on that hotmail account, so I probably missed your message.  Try this email cstefanick@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Cstyle


----------



## slaughterj (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm looking to run a Conan RPG game in the near future in SE Durham area and am looking for interested (and non-freak) players


----------



## cstyle (Feb 17, 2004)

slaughterj said:
			
		

> I'm looking to run a Conan RPG game in the near future in SE Durham area and am looking for interested (and non-freak) players



At this point I'll even take freaks!


----------



## slaughterj (Feb 17, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> At this point I'll even take freaks!





No way, that'll just ruin the game you have...


----------



## cstyle (Feb 17, 2004)

slaughterj said:
			
		

> No way, that'll just ruin the game you have...



Well, I really wasn't being serious, just expressing my frustration.  Right now I don't even have a game b/c I don't have enough players.  I'd like 5 or 6.  I have 3.  If I can just get ONE MORE, I will concede and run the game with 4.


----------



## cybertalus (Feb 18, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> Right now I don't even have a game b/c I don't have enough players.  I'd like 5 or 6.  I have 3.  If I can just get ONE MORE, I will concede and run the game with 4.




When I lived in Cary it seemed like you couldn't swing a cat without hitting a bunch of D&D players.  

Have you tried rpgregistry.com?  I've been searching there recently for players in my own area of NC, and have noticed quite a few people in the Raleigh/Durham area who are looking for games.


----------



## slaughterj (Feb 18, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> Well, I really wasn't being serious, just expressing my frustration.  Right now I don't even have a game b/c I don't have enough players.  I'd like 5 or 6.  I have 3.  If I can just get ONE MORE, I will concede and run the game with 4.




I think 4 is a good number of players to have actually, especially for a during-the-week game.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 18, 2004)

slaughterj said:
			
		

> I think 4 is a good number of players to have actually, especially for a during-the-week game.



Well good.  Wanna play?


----------



## slaughterj (Feb 18, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> Well good.  Wanna play?




Hey, who knows? 

How about some details: approximate location, play day, game system, campaign world, nature of other players, etc.?


----------



## cstyle (Feb 19, 2004)

slaughterj said:
			
		

> Hey, who knows?
> 
> How about some details: approximate location, play day, game system, campaign world, nature of other players, etc.?




Absolutely.  We're going to play in Cary, by the Dairy Queen on Walnut St.  I believe it's a block from Barnes and Nobles, if you don't know where the DQ is.  It's looking like game day will be monday, every other week, roughly from 7 to 10pm.  The day and time is not in stone, but that's where I'm leaning right now.  

The game system will be DND 3rd Edition, with a handful of house rules.  Nothing too crazy in the house rules, just a little extra flavor.  Being someone who loves source books, I will allow you to bring in elements (feats, spells, prestige classes, etc) from other d20 games, as long as it fits your character's story.  (Subject to my approval of course!)  We haven't gotten started yet, so everyone will be starting at square one.

The world, at least where you will start, will resemble western european culture, however, there are other cultures in the world that you will encounter sooner rather than later.  In fact, I'm allowing players to play a character from the orient, but they will definitely be a stranger in a strange land.  The western european area I liken to a cross between Forgotten Realms and Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time.  The asian lands bare a strong resemblance to Rokugon.   In the lands where the game will start, there is a strong dislike of arcane spell casters.  Wizards and sorcerors do exist, but they are not open about it, and many are seedy in nature.  However, there are lands where arcane spell casters are accepted.

Are far as the players go, we have a pretty good group of guys, we're just small in numbers.  We are friends, and are actually fairly non-geeky as far as RPGers go.  If you'd like to talk about it some more, we  could meet in durham for lunch sometime.  Let me know.


----------



## slaughterj (Feb 19, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> Absolutely.  We're going to play in Cary, by the Dairy Queen on Walnut St.  I believe it's a block from Barnes and Nobles, if you don't know where the DQ is.  It's looking like game day will be monday, every other week, roughly from 7 to 10pm.  The day and time is not in stone, but that's where I'm leaning right now.
> 
> The game system will be DND 3rd Edition, with a handful of house rules.  Nothing too crazy in the house rules, just a little extra flavor.  Being someone who loves source books, I will allow you to bring in elements (feats, spells, prestige classes, etc) from other d20 games, as long as it fits your character's story.  (Subject to my approval of course!)  We haven't gotten started yet, so everyone will be starting at square one.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you are right by where I play my Thursday night game of Mutants & Masterminds?!  Group sounds good as well.  I'll have to see, Monday may be the night the Conan game I want to run has to be run on, due to other conflicts...


----------



## cstyle (Feb 19, 2004)

slaughterj said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are right by where I play my Thursday night game of Mutants & Masterminds?!  Group sounds good as well.  I'll have to see, Monday may be the night the Conan game I want to run has to be run on, due to other conflicts...



K.  Let me know how it goes, and good luck!


----------



## cstyle (Feb 29, 2004)

slaughterj,

How are thing working out?  Ready to play in a real game yet?    Btw, it's looking like game night will be mondays, but again, that isn't in stone.

Cstyle


----------



## jenna3 (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm a little late joining this thread, but my husband and I run a game in Durham, NC. It's currently set in Greyhawk and run by 3.5, but we'll have a King Arthur campaign starting up around May if you're interested.


----------



## cstyle (Mar 17, 2004)

jenna3 said:
			
		

> I'm a little late joining this thread, but my husband and I run a game in Durham, NC. It's currently set in Greyhawk and run by 3.5, but we'll have a King Arthur campaign starting up around May if you're interested.




Well, I'm still trying to get my own game started.  (I just need an additional player.)  I don't have time to run my own game and play in someone else's.  Would you and your husband have any interest in joining my game?


----------



## Narfellus (Mar 18, 2004)

*players*

same with me. I have a couple of campaigns i want to run, i just need more players. We have two guys but could use some more energy, ideas, fun, etc...


----------



## slaughterj (Mar 23, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> slaughterj,
> 
> How are thing working out?  Ready to play in a real game yet?    Btw, it's looking like game night will be mondays, but again, that isn't in stone.
> 
> Cstyle




Ack, hadn't been on this site in a while!

Looks like there are four GMs with a smattering of players, but not enough here for everyone   What to do, what to do...

Cstyle's already described his game, how about the others doing the same, maybe some groups can get worked out?

Conan RPG:

Adventure in the land of Hyboria, Conan’s world!  The Conan RPG is an OGL game system, substantially similar to d20/D&D, but with new and improved combat options and a spell system tailored to swords and sorcery (based on the Slaine RPG magic system).  Seeking players for a Conan RPG game.  Details:
 Weekday evening game (probably Monday or Wednesday)
 Looking for players in their mid-20s and up (professionals = good, freaks = bad!)
 Game to be run in Southeast Durham, off Fayetteville Road (Exit 276 from I40, the same exit as Southpoint Mall)

I'm looking to run a semi-episodic game of Conan for a relatively smaller group looking for swords & sorcery adventure!


----------

